# Scarless liniment - anybody know anything?



## stephengray (Dec 20, 2009)

I found this bottle as a flea market and had to buy it.  It is embossed Scarless Liniment Co. Winterset, Ia.  I really liked the name and it is also a nice looking bottle.  What is the rarity of this bottle?  Are they any Iowa bottle collectors here that could help me out with it?


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 20, 2009)

I found this
 Jasper County, Iowa

 Historical and Genealogical Data Exchange

 Isaac, residing in Winterset, Iowa, is the owner of the Scarless Liniment Company;
 Isaac J. Ketman was the thirteenth in a family of fourteen children and received his education in Dakota City and in Central University at Pella, Iowa. When but sixteen years of age he began working as a farm hand and thus provided for his own support. His parents believed in the value of a good education, and he was given stock in two building corporations, the dividends on which he was to use in attending school. Although both companies went into bankruptcy it was not necessary for him to work his way through college. In 1896, when twenty-two years of age, he came to Winterset and engaged in the shoe business with H. D. Aikens. He retained his interest in that business until 1906, although in 1900 he organized the Scarless Remedy Company, which has since required a great deal of his time. He first manufactured only the Scarless Liniment, but as the trade name became more widely known and the volume of his business increased, he added other remedies until the company now makes fifteen stock and poultry preparations. He is president of the company and has had much to do with its growth and development. It now employs four traveling salesmen and the territory, in which the name Scarless is associated with high grade stock preparations is constantly increasing. In 1913 he organized the Munson Manufacturing Company, of which he is secretary and treasurer and which makes revolving cultivator shields and advertising novelties. Although it has been in existence but a short time, it has already proved a paying proposition and its products have gained a high reputation.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey Stephen,

 Nice one!  I found some on Iowa bottles @ the FOHBC.






  This little Scarlee Gall Remedy Tin is on fleabay right now.


----------



## helgramike (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello Stephen,
 What happened to you? Dissappeared for a while. I would take it that the trade for the glass is no longer on or am I wrong on that. Let me know what's up.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 23, 2009)

They arent rare bottles but not super common either.
 I'm not sure which name was used first, Scarless Remedy Co or Scarless Liniment Co.
 My guess is the Scarless Liniment Co bottles are a bit earlier.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the information!  It is one thing that I have noticed about the bottle forum, members are very good in providing information if they have it or find it.  Thanks again and have a Merry Christmas (may there be a good bottle under the tree)!  Stephen


----------



## stephengray (Dec 24, 2009)

Matt, thanks for the reply.  I have another bottle that I would like some info on, maybe you know it, it is about 9" tall and embossed on one side The Star Hair Remedies.  I think this may be a San Francisco bottle but am not sure.


----------



## stephengray (Dec 24, 2009)

Front


----------



## stephengray (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the article, it was great reading and there were some good bottles in it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.hairraisingstories.com/Products/STAR_HR.html


----------

